# ACS Status shows "application finalised", What does it mean?



## san9006 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi Friends,

On last Friday (11/May/2018), I submitted my application with ACS.

1st Stage immediate same date Status says - Received Application
2nd Stage immediate same date Status says- With Assessor, Your application is currently with an assessor. Please note that the whole application process takes approximately 10-12 weeks.
3rd Stage today (14/May/2018) Status Says - Application Finalised.

What is the meaning of "Application Finalised" status. Please any one reply if some one went through the same case. I am bit worried now.
Thanks


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

san9006 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> On last Friday (11/May/2018), I submitted my application with ACS.
> 
> ...



You case is finalized.
you will get your output letter by mail in the next few Hrs.

can you let me know, how many companies exp , you have applied for ?
i am asking you, because now a days its taking 8-12 weeks. you are lucky enough to get the output so quick.
can you let me know, if you have applied earlier ?
appliying for 1st time
and all the details, so that this would be helpful for other as well.


Many thanks


----------



## san9006 (Dec 28, 2017)

I have doubt that they can process my application so quickly.
I have 1 Qualification + 6 Companies.

out of 6 Companies 2 companies spited into 2 sections because of onsite experience.

Let see, finger crossed. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

san9006 said:


> I have doubt that they can process my application so quickly.
> I have 1 Qualification + 6 Companies.
> 
> out of 6 Companies 2 companies spited into 2 sections because of onsite experience.
> ...


What's the status now ?
any change ?


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

san9006 said:


> I have doubt that they can process my application so quickly.
> I have 1 Qualification + 6 Companies.
> 
> out of 6 Companies 2 companies spited into 2 sections because of onsite experience.
> ...


Consider yourself very luck if you got ACS results in few days 
I hope you didn't choose the priority application route.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

san9006 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> On last Friday (11/May/2018), I submitted my application with ACS.
> 
> ...


That means you'll have the result letter in your email inbox. All the best!


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

san9006 said:


> I have doubt that they can process my application so quickly.
> I have 1 Qualification + 6 Companies.
> 
> out of 6 Companies 2 companies spited into 2 sections because of onsite experience.
> ...


any update from your side to all of us?


----------



## san9006 (Dec 28, 2017)

nabhilash said:


> That means you'll have the result letter in your email inbox. All the best!


Sorry Guys, That was my mistake. I have not noticed about color code, mine is still with Assessor.

Cheers.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

san9006 said:


> Sorry Guys, That was my mistake. I have not noticed about color code, mine is still with Assessor.
> 
> Cheers.


you disappointed me Bro.
expected that acs is clearing the application with a good pace. 

Anyways ....lets hope for the best.!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

san9006 said:


> I have doubt that they can process my application so quickly.
> I have 1 Qualification + 6 Companies.
> 
> out of 6 Companies 2 companies spited into 2 sections because of onsite experience.
> ...


In the past, say 3 ago, some applications were finalised within 3-4 days. They can.


----------



## rain-man (Feb 11, 2019)

I submitted my application 22 Jan 2019. Tonight (11 Feb 2019) I noticed that the status changed to Application Finalised.

There are no further messages other than “Your application has successfully been finalised.”

I still haven’t received any emails from ACS, how long should I wait for the result? Is there a way I can download the letter from the ACS website?

Thank you.


----------

